# Deactivated



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

I received a letter saying I was deactivated due to high volume of late deliveries which isn't true. I appealed . It seems they are doing this to many of vets and they reinstate you. A tactic to itimidate vets


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

'vets'? How long had you been doing Flex before getting the deactivation notice?


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 'vets'? How long had you been doing Flex before getting the deactivation notice?


Since it started about two years ago in Los Angeles


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks.
It's all still 'new' here.
The shift managers all came from other Flex cities to get things up and running here.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thanks.
> It's all still 'new' here.
> The shift managers all came from other Flex cities to get things up and running here.


It's messy system sometimes. It can be messsed up at times


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The Flex App (and network) have their issues... but just like Uber & Lyft, the apps will get better over time.
Logistics has 1 job to do: move packages out of the DC and get them delivered.
All-in-all, it's pretty amazing to watch - even with all of the little flaws that need to be worked out (like so many driver not making much of an effort - if any - to deliver all of their block and just returning stuff to the DC when their 'time' is up).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ab85 said:


> Since it started about two years ago in Los Angeles


Flex hasn't been in LA for 2 years. Try again. It started in Sep/Oct. 2016.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ab85 said:


> I received a letter saying I was deactivated due to high volume of late deliveries which isn't true. I appealed . It seems they are doing this to many of vets and they reinstate you. A tactic to itimidate vets


If you are a vet and work 40 hours a week ! Deactivation is coming ! Y? Go figure! Amazon want you to deliver pakages outside your block time and you won't get paid for it ! Managers in amazon are son of the b!tches they push drivers to the limit so they can keep their job!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It boggles me that people something think Amazon has ANY reason to care how long it takes you to do your route. Why would it matter if one person takes two hours and another three and a half? They get paid the same. Just because one is getting paid, technically, more per hour doesn't actually mean that they are paying anyone more overall.

If anything they should want the people who do it quicker because it's less use of their servers...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Flex hasn't been in LA for 2 years. Try again. It started in Sep/Oct. 2016.


hehe... thanks for the clarification. So a 'veteran' Flex driver in LA is someone who has been driving Flex for 11 months.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It boggles me that people something think Amazon has ANY reason to care how long it takes you to do your route. Why would it matter if one person takes two hours and another three and a half? They get paid the same. Just because one is getting paid, technically, more per hour doesn't actually mean that they are paying anyone more overall.
> 
> If anything they should want the people who do it quicker because it's less use of their servers...


I agree since when I do my routes, I speed walk. But once they have enough data, they won't take the speed walking into account and just assume I will be able to do more packages. They haven't a clue that people that finish early actually speed walk.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It boggles me that people something think Amazon has ANY reason to care how long it takes you to do your route.


Derp. Because once they see they can pay $45 (2 1/2 hours) for someone to do a block that they used to pay $72 (4 hours) for, they'll put that extra $27 right in Jeff Bezos' back pocket. How is this not obvious???


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Derp. Because once they see they can pay $45 (2 1/2 hours) for someone to do a block that they used to pay $72 (4 hours) for, they'll put that extra $27 right in Jeff Bezos' back pocket. How is this not obvious???


That's not what I meant. I didn't quote the post, but the one above mine wrote: "Amazon want you to deliver pakages outside your block time and you won't get paid for it" -- and I question why they would care, at all, if you're taking longer or shorter than the block time, as they are paying the same.
There's no benefit in people taking longer, per say. What you say in regards to them changing how much is given in a typical block could theoretically be true, but that's almost the exact opposite point. I'm talking about what they give you now -- they have no reason to 'want' you to work overtime, because they will pay you the same regardless.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

With that, I agree -- taking longer for a block actually jams up Amazon, because when you take back a dozen apartment Access Problem boxes an hour after your block ends, they have to try to get those out for re-delivery that night; at least, that's the impression I get of how their metrics work.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Flex hasn't been in LA for 2 years. Try again. It started in Sep/Oct. 2016.


Yeah he's full of crap. I remember when this forum was just Seattle, Texas, Vegas, Miami and New York drivers.



jester121 said:


> With that, I agree -- taking longer for a block actually jams up Amazon, because when you take back a dozen apartment Access Problem boxes an hour after your block ends, they have to try to get those out for re-delivery that night; at least, that's the impression I get of how their metrics work.


Also people working "overtime" led to the lawsuit they are currently fighting


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Derp. Because once they see they can pay $45 (2 1/2 hours) for someone to do a block that they used to pay $72 (4 hours) for, they'll put that extra $27 right in Jeff Bezos' back pocket. How is this not obvious???


If it comes to that, I will stop doing Flex.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah he's full of crap. I remember when this forum was just Seattle, Texas, Vegas, Miami and New York .


Hey Shangsta ... You deliver logistics out of Kent right ? It's been a couple of months since I delivered but when I did, I would load avg 40 pax per 4hr block at 8 am and was done by 2-2.5 hrs ... That was consistent for four months until I stopped ... What are the avg count now per 4hr block?

****Also the afternoon routes we would get the packing slips that spelled out each stop and how they figured the 4hr route ... 1 pax at 10mins, 2pax 1 min, 3pax 30secs 4pax 5mins etc ... Do they still do this?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> ****Also the afternoon routes we would get the packing slips that spelled out each stop and how they figured the 4hr route ... 1 pax at 10mins, 2pax 1 min, 3pax 30secs 4pax 5mins etc ... Do they still do this?


Good lord.... were they chiseled on stone tablets?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Hey Shangsta ... You deliver logistics out of Kent right ? It's been a couple of months since I delivered but when I did, I would load avg 40 pax per 4hr block at 8 am and was done by 2-2.5 hrs ... That was consistent for four months until I stopped ... What are the avg count now per 4hr block?
> 
> ****Also the afternoon routes we would get the packing slips that spelled out each stop and how they figured the 4hr route ... 1 pax at 10mins, 2pax 1 min, 3pax 30secs 4pax 5mins etc ... Do they still do this?


I moved to Snohomish county I haven't been at Kent in a while. Georgetown and sodo are closer


----------

